# This one gets its own thread!



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

My flight is not until later so my dad and I hit the Davidson River one last time. We by far caught our best fish of the week! Here was mine!! In the past 3 Days we caught over 90 trout between the 2 of us.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a gluttonous trout right there! Great fish

Where do you stay up there?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job James! nothing like spending time with your dad and catching stream trout...


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

It was a nice trip for sure. If that trouts body matched its head it would have been 40"


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Thats gonna be me soon. Where were you? We just got a house in the Mountains up by Franklin in NC, third house from the top of the mountain. Lots of places like that to fish up there. Last time we went we murdered them. Hard to beat fly fishing in a beautiful place and catching some great table fare.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Dan we were dam close to your place. I want a place in Brevard bad. We have a lot near Boone on the New River but Im liking that area your in more.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice hat []_[]


----------

